# Meet Your Maker - Yanuziello Stringed Instruments



## smak (Apr 7, 2011)

Short Documentary on Joeseph Yanuziello, a local Toronto stringed instrument maker.


[video=vimeo;20019655]http://vimeo.com/20019655[/video]


----------



## Mike Potvin (Apr 30, 2009)

Geat video! Joe is an incredible builder, and the nicest guy you could ever meet


----------

